# Tom hardy ( aka Bronson )



## mighty mouse (Jun 17, 2009)

I think the transformation is brilliant....This is the actor who bulked up for the film Bronson....He says he was doing 2500 push ups a day for 5 weeks...impressive


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

mighty mouse said:


> I think the transformation is brilliant....This is the actor who bulked up for the film Bronson....He says he was doing 2500 push ups a day for 5 weeks...impressive


 plus a **** load of gear :whistling: and a personal trainer


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

2001

2002

2003

2004

2005

nearly there

2006

2007


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

mighty mouse said:


> I think the* transformation* is brilliant....This is the actor who bulked up for the film Bronson....He says he was doing 2500 push ups a day for 5 weeks...impressive


He's renowned for this. Try and watch: ' Stuart A Life Backwards ' -brilliant drama - very sad

He bulked to 14 stone, but he is back to his normal weight now.

Does anyone know where/if i can watch this online ?

Cheers


----------



## mighty mouse (Jun 17, 2009)

so you reckon he was on the juice ?

can anyone get that big staying clean ??


----------



## mighty mouse (Jun 17, 2009)

might be able to watch it on video ninja.....


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

mighty mouse said:


> so you reckon he was on the juice ?
> 
> can anyone get that big staying clean ??


yeah definatly, hes not even that big, people are too keen to jump on the steroid bandwagon, its like when we go out and get derogetory remarks from people about steroids just cos we're bigger than the average joe but your just doing the same, its bloody shame cos half the threads on here are of people explaining whats been said to them, pot and kettle comes to mind


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Tom Hardy on putting on weight:

'It's much less daunting once you've put your foot on the road. I'm a notorious couch potato and I don't like exercise. Half an hour of physical exercise, like jogging or fast walking, a day is a start. Then there's your diet. You cut out sugars, fat, soy sauces... anything that's nice. Tea and coffee is replaced by boiling water with lemon. It's amazing how quickly you get into it. There's also herbal tea and a lot of water, obviously - about two litres a day - plus cucumber and celery juice, which is actually really nice. Breakfast would be grapefruit and toast, with a bit of jam, and a boiled egg. An apple as a mid-morning snack, and lunch would be grilled chicken salad - you can fill yourself up with green vegetables such as spinach, broccoli and asparagus. Every time you need protein, get yourself a boiled egg in. But your main meals would be chicken, or hummus or white fish. You can lose about 1lb a day. But you can do this stuff over a period of time, and you can have your happy days. It's about motivation and it has to be something that's realistic for you to keep up.'

*Source*: Film News


----------

